# ESP LTD B-55 -OR- Ibanez GSR 205



## Zombiism (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey,

I recently finished my first year of guitar lessons 
(on my lovely Ibanez Rg7321 ) And I decided I wanted to learn how to play the bass. (Should come in handy sometime.) 
Anyway, I'm looking for a sweet bass, and these 2 are the ones I like most:

Ibanez GSR 205.
ESP LTD B-55.

They are both 5 string basses, and no.. don't tell me I should begin with a 4 string. So, I found a couple reviews and found out that the ESP gave a bit of a nicer sound, but they are very similar to each other, even in price.

I desperately need advise on which one I should buy. 

Greetings: Zombiism.

Edit:
C'mon guys, help me out here.


----------



## Zombiism (Aug 2, 2009)

By the way, It's an GSR 305, not a GSR 205.



Zombiism said:


> Edit:
> C'mon guys, help me out here.



Nevermind, I'm buying the ESP. Thanks for all the help. 
(Yes, that was sarcasm.)


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey dude! For the price, I'd definitely look into getting a used bass. I recently picked up a Ibanez SRX505 for about the same price as one of those basses brand new. 

If you can at all, I'd look into a second-hand bass. I'm no bass player either, but it's nice to have a higher quality instrument. 

If it were me and I absolutely had to choose between those two though, I'd probably also choose the ESP.


----------

